# Handheld macro/close-up shots



## raven4ns (Jul 13, 2012)

How many of you use your macro set-ups hand held? I will be buying a Canon 430EX II to go with my Canon macro lens to shoot flowers and the occasional butterfly. The flash is so I don't have need of a tripod to get the shots I want. Essentially, my intent is to shoot them as abstracts using the macro lens to give me the look I want.
 Any macro work I have done, which is minimal, was done in natural light and often necessitated a slow shutter speed and a tripod. In using a flash I am hoping to avoid the slow shutter speed and the tripod. I am hoping there is a few of you who shoot in this manner and can give me some insight as to your experiences. Thank you.

Tim


----------



## sm4him (Jul 13, 2012)

I shoot my macros handheld probably over 90% of the time. I use a flash with a DIY diffuser. Hoping to get a flash bracket soon to give me a little more control over the direction of the flash, but still, I think the results are pretty decent.








daylily_1369 by sm4him, on Flickr

You can see some other examples on my flickr page, using the link under the second photo.

I use a Nikon D5100 and a Tokina 100mm lens--almost always set at 1/200 with the flash on for macros, but my aperture ranges from 4 to 32, depending on what my objective is.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I shoot almost all of my insect macro handheld.. the little buggers don't hold still long enough for anything else. I also shoot 90% of them with flash! Word of advice.. Diffuse the flash, the larger the modifier the better ( I usually use a 9"x9" softbox). Getting the flash off camera is a big help.. a good bracket like the Kirk Macro bracket is very handy.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I shoot my macros handheld probably over 90% of the time. I use a flash with a DIY diffuser. Hoping to get a flash bracket soon to give me a little more control over the direction of the flash, but still, I think the results are pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow....  a student who actually listened!        Very nice, Sharon!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 13, 2012)

With my canon setup a tripod is a must and the focus rail really helps. With my nikon setup I can go either way, but I have noticed an increase in sharpness when using a tripod.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Wow....  a student who actually listened!        Very nice, Sharon!



Well, I AM smart enough (barely) to figure out that when someone whose work you admire gives you advice, it's really in your best interests to Follow. It. 

By the way, OP--it's true, everything I've learned so far about macro (only been doing it a few months now) has basically been from listening to Charlie/cgipson and 480sparky.  They KNOW their stuff and are MORE than willing to lend advice to anyone who will actually heed it!


EDIT: 480sparky, NOT sparky480. I blame a lack of caffeine for my backwardness today.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 13, 2012)

99% of my macro work are focus stacks...... Hand-held is obviously not an option.  A tripod (hee hee.... a $25 one) with a 4-way focus rail is the rule for me.  I generally shoot with a tethered laptop as well.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2012)

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....  a student who actually listened!        Very nice, Sharon!
> ...



Hey.. don't blame us for your addiction!  lol!  I am just glad you are enjoying macro! I enjoy seeing your shots!


----------



## raven4ns (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I'm hoping to use my tripod as little as possible which is why the flash.

Tim


----------

